# PS3 prices compared to the uk



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok my UK ps3 went bang, so after a long wait i got a PS3 slim 120G for 299 Euros.

You cant buy any packs out here, you even have to get the controllers on there own. I wanted the dule shock ones so got 2, and he 2 from my old one means i now have 4.

Anyway im drifting a little.

Need for speed shift was 65 euros and colin mc 2 id 80euros. !!! how much in the uk at the moment ?

Also is there anything good out soon i need to pre order ?


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 is out next month, I've reserved mine at Gamestation. Good if you like shooting games. Drift is anything form £34.99 to £40, I got it for £35 and thinking of exchanging it next month for Cod, Colin is the same roughly.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves looks really good and would be on my list if I still had a PS3.

or course not forgetting GT5.

Stuff sounds expensive there!


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

NEWONE FIFA 10 IS 80 EUROS 26 quid in ASDA !!


----------

